# 90 to 240 VAC US power cable with internal power supply



## gudelia

Hola amigos,
Podrían ayudarme con "90 to 240 VAC US power cable with internal power supply". Mi intento: "cable de alimentación estadounidense de 90 a 240 V CA con ...?"
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## rodelu2

Falta puntuación.
1) "90 to 240 VAC" = "alimentación de 90 a 240 V corriente alterna"
2) "US power cable" = Cable de entrada apto para EE UU; se refiere al _plug_ que está en la punta del cable.
3) "internal power supply" = Fuente de poder interna.
*Alimentación de 90 a 240 V CA, cable de entrada con .....tipo EE UU, fuente de poder interior.*


----------



## gudelia

Muchas gracias. Tal vez el texto que me suministraron para traducir tiene la puntuacion incorrecta, o falta parte del texto. Creo que preguntaré al cliente que confirme. Muy agradecida


----------



## joseluisblanco

En español es más corriente traducir *power supply* como _fuente de alimentación_. En este caso interna.
Saludos


----------



## gudelia

Gracias por la pronta respuesta. En realidad aún no comprendo como un cable de 90 a 240 V CA puede tener una fuente de poder interna.


----------



## gudelia

Qué les parece: Cable de alimentación con enchufe para EE. UU., para 90 a 240 V CA, suministrado con la fuente de alimentación interna.????


----------



## joseluisblanco

gudelia: trataré de ampliar un poco el concepto. 
*90 to 240 VAC US power cable*: se refiere al conjunto de cable y enchufe para pared que presentan los artefactos que funcionan, justamente, enchufándose. En este caso CA (corriente alterna o alternada), de 90 a 240 voltios, y de la forma que tienen los enchufes en los EE.UU.
*with internal power supply*: esto se refiere a que el equipo funciona con una tensión distinta a la de la red. Generalmente una tensión continua (CC) y de un valor inferior al de entrada. Al artefacto que logra esto se lo llama fuente de alimentación, o fuente de poder. Es una parte funcional de los equipos electrónicos. La razón por la que se lo distingue, en este caso, es que la fuente podría ser externa, como los cargadores de los celulares. Es decir, exterior al equipo.

Tu traducción es adecuada. Mejor, quítale la palabra _suministrado_.
Saludos


----------



## gudelia

Gracias joseluisblanco, aprecio mucho la explicación, la pronta respuesta y el tiempo dedicado para ayudarme.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Por nada, gudelia.


----------



## rodelu2

gudelia said:


> Qué les parece: Cable de alimentación con enchufe para EE. UU., para 90 a 240 V CA, suministrado con la fuente de alimentación interna.????



Leyendo tu intento parecería que es el cable quien tiene una fuente de alimentación interna, y descuento que no se trata de eso. El original debe referirse a un equipo que: 1)puede ser alimentado con los voltajes que se indica, 2)tiene un cable adecuado a los enchufes de EE UU, y -3) tiene una fuente de alimentación interna. Debes armar la frase para que no quede dudas de que te estás refiriendo al equipo y no al cable. Poe ejemplo: *Se suministra (el equipo) para voltajes de alimentación entre...., con cable de entrada para EE UU, y con fuente de alimentación interna.....*


----------



## gudelia

rodelu2 said:


> Leyendo tu intento parecería que es el cable quien tiene una fuente de alimentación interna, y descuento que no se trata de eso. El original debe referirse a un equipo que: 1)puede ser alimentado con los voltajes que se indica, 2)tiene un cable adecuado a los enchufes de EE UU, y -3) tiene una fuente de alimentación interna. Debes armar la frase para que no quede dudas de que te estás refiriendo al equipo y no al cable. Poe ejemplo: *Se suministra (el equipo) para voltajes de alimentación entre...., con cable de entrada para EE UU, y con fuente de alimentación interna.....*


----------



## gudelia

Gracias rodelu2 por tu respuesta. Creo que me comunicaré con el cliente para aclarar qué es lo que están suministrando porque parecen existir dudas aún. Pareciera que se trata del cable pero lo de la fuente de alimentación interna todavía no está claro. Gracias por el seguimiento


----------

